# Is anybody keeping more money at home because of a possible banking crisis?



## BillS

I read about what's going on in Greece and I have to wonder how much exposure US banks have to European government debt. I don't keep any cash at home that I don't keep in my wallet but I find myself wondering if it would be a good idea to start doing that. If I do I certainly wouldn't tell anybody.


----------



## TheAnt

I keep cash on hand at home (actually more at home than in the bank) because of a number of possibilities including a banking crisis. I do understand there is a good possibility it wont be worth anything in the case of some kinds or severities of crisis but I need some level of liquidity to live in this world before we collapse into the next.

BTW, if you wont tell anybody then why do you ask us? Maybe I shoulda kept my mouth shut


----------



## PamsPride

Money?? I don't have money!! :dunno:


----------



## TheAnt

PamsPride said:


> Money?? I don't have money!! :dunno:


But you have swagbucks!


----------



## Clarice

We quit using banks a few years ago. I don't think our paper money will be worth anything when the balloon goes up so we are investing in some PM. There may be a short period when the uninformed will still take the paper but not for long. Just read in the news the EU banks are having trouble getting depositors and those that have money in their banks are withdrawing at a rapid rate. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## PamsPride

TheAnt said:


> But you have swagbucks!


HAHAHAAA!! I highly doubt they want the 2 sets Cloth Pads I bought with my Swagbucks...or maybe my Diva Cup...or 5 QT Cast Iron Dutch Oven...or the 3 Accuquilt Die cuts....or my hot dog bun pan...or my 12 qt stainless steal bowl...or the 12 cream horn molds...or my luggable loo...or the Command & Conquer game... or my fleece sheets...or my hanging scale....
Yeah! I got ALL of that with my Swagbucks...and I am storing them at home!! :2thumb: I do still have $42 in my Amazon account just waiting to be spent too!! I just have to figure out what I want to get next! 
I try not to let the Swagbucks sit in my Amazon account just in case if something happens. Usually as soon as I can get free shipping I get something. I want to get another Accuquilt die. I am just debating on whether I want to get two more or just one. I already got 3. My mom used her Swagbucks and got the Accuquilt Go Baby machine. I plan on using the die cuts on old/used clothing to make quilts with them.

So yeah! I guess I do have my 'Swagbucks' sitting at home!! LOL!!!


----------



## JayJay

BillS said:


> I read about what's going on in Greece and I have to wonder how much exposure US banks have to European government debt. I don't keep any cash at home that I don't keep in my wallet but I find myself wondering if it would be a good idea to start doing that. If I do I certainly wouldn't tell anybody.


Cash??? What cash??? But seriously...this household has kept money out of the bank for years!!!!
Cash for everything here.

And I can't spend the S.S. check fast enough for preps each month!!


----------



## Woody

I was keeping 3 months worth at home. I say was because I ran into trouble and a lawyer got it all. I’m slowly trying to build back up to the 3 month level again. I’m at the 3 day level currently!

I figured it this way. One month of bill coverage (elec, mortgage, food, gas…) is most likely all I would need. So, I had two months worth to cover a drastic situation. I settled on three months to cover an unforeseen situation where I might need a little extra to get around a sticky situation. More than that I cannot see, at least when planning for a SHTF event. In a financial SHTF situation US dollars would be worthless pretty quick. Not so fast as overnight, people would still need something to trade for goods and the US dollar has a long history. Prices might rise fast but I believe it will still be a tradable commodity for at least a month into a meltdown. They might even be worth something until a new currency is available for distribution and unless it is being planned for as I write, distribution will take a while. Electronic ‘cash’ is an alternative for TPTB but what if electric power is not widely available. If the power is still on it could be an overnight transformation to where ONLY these plastic cards will be accepted as having value in stores. Person to person transactions might still use cash though, to get around the transaction tracking that electronic provides. The green back could become the underground currency.

I get a direct deposit check now but if I was back in a cash business I would keep much more at home. I would only keep enough in the bank to cover on the book expenses. PM’s are great but immediately following a SHTF situation like bank closings you will need something familiar that people know how to translate into worth. I can offer a silver dime and say it is worth $4.00 but to many people it is only worth $0.10.


----------



## VUnder

Just like when a disaster happens, cash is all that you can buy with. In a town of 10,000 with a few banks, most only keep maybe 35,000 cash on hand, and that is only on the two week intervals of paydays. So, if there was a run on the banks, just the first few in line will get any money. Maybe no money at all, because the ones that work at the bank will get first dibbs. So, having your money where you can have your hands on it is a lot better. Just think, the FDIC insures all accounts. How is a broke government going to pay off those accounts? It was actually cheaper to bail out the big banks than it was to insure all the accounts that would have been empty, that is why the government did what it did.

I hope America is happy with their Nobel Peace Prize winning warrior in the White House.

I advise a "brisk walk" on the banks for all preppers. A full out run on the banks will cause problems. Copper, bronze, brass, aluminum, stainless steel are all poor mans gold. Maybe tie some money up in these items. Will be easier to trade a chunk of copper than an ounce of gold.


----------



## The_Blob

PamsPride said:


> HAHAHAAA!! I highly doubt they want the 2 sets Cloth Pads I bought with my Swagbucks...or maybe my Diva Cup...or 5 QT Cast Iron Dutch Oven...or the 3 Accuquilt Die cuts....or my hot dog bun pan...or my 12 qt stainless steal bowl...or the 12 cream horn molds...or my luggable loo...or the Command & Conquer game... or my fleece sheets...or my hanging scale....
> Yeah! I got ALL of that with my Swagbucks...and I am storing them at home!! :2thumb: I do still have $42 in my Amazon account just waiting to be spent too!! I just have to figure out what I want to get next!
> I try not to let the Swagbucks sit in my Amazon account just in case if something happens. Usually as soon as I can get free shipping I get something. I want to get another Accuquilt die. I am just debating on whether I want to get two more or just one. I already got 3. My mom used her Swagbucks and got the Accuquilt Go Baby machine. I plan on using the die cuts on old/used clothing to make quilts with them.
> 
> So yeah! I guess I do have my 'Swagbucks' sitting at home!! LOL!!!


you have a HOT DOG PAN?!!?!!?!?!? ... I WANTS IT!


----------



## The_Blob

VUnder said:


> Copper, bronze, brass, aluminum, stainless steel are all poor mans gold. Maybe tie some money up in these items. Will be easier to trade a chunk of copper than an ounce of gold.


gotta get people to recognize the value first, most (non-preppers) don't


----------



## The_Blob

my safe is probably worth more than the cash kept in it...  

I only keep enough $$$ in the bank to take care of the (autopay) bills +20%


----------



## NaeKid

I keep a small stash of paper money and coin in each of my "primary" wearing jackets for any emergency that may arise (need gas and the interact unit is down or my interact card is not accepted). I keep a small stash of money in my BOB just incase the GirlGuides come around selling their cookies (I try to snag a case or two off of them).

As far as worry about banks closing, there are laws in Canada that protect my money - it is an insurance policy that will protect each of my bank accounts upto $100,000 (each bank account). I only need to worry about not being able to access my money when I want it - it will always be safe.


----------



## CulexPipiens

NaeKid said:


> As far as worry about banks closing, there are laws in Canada that protect my money - it is an insurance policy that will protect each of my bank accounts upto $100,000 (each bank account). I only need to worry about not being able to access my money when I want it - it will always be safe.


There are similar practices in the US with the FDIC and it works for small numbers of banks however if there is a massive failure I have no faith that the FDIC would be able to make good on all or at 100% of their promise. What lets you believe that the CDIC would be any different?


----------



## TheAnt

CulexPipiens said:


> There are similar practices in the US with the FDIC and it works for small numbers of banks however if there is a massive failure I have no faith that the FDIC would be able to make good on all or at 100% of their promise. What lets you believe that the CDIC would be any different?


Sure they would... they would just print more money! They got the presses running constantly already!


----------



## PamsPride

The_Blob said:


> you have a HOT DOG PAN?!!?!!?!?!? ... I WANTS IT!


Yes I do! Hot Dog Bread Pan
I am very impressed with the quality of this pan too!!


----------



## JayJay

NaeKid said:


> I keep a small stash of paper money and coin in each of my "primary" wearing jackets for any emergency that may arise (need gas and the interact unit is down or my interact card is not accepted). I keep a small stash of money in my BOB just incase the GirlGuides come around selling their cookies (I try to snag a case or two off of them).
> 
> As far as worry about banks closing, there are laws in Canada that protect my money - it is an insurance policy that will protect each of my bank accounts upto $100,000 (each bank account). I only need to worry about not being able to access my money when I want it - it will always be safe.


insurance policy[/URL] that will protect each of my bank accounts upto $100,000 (each bank account)

Yeah, right!!!ROFLMAO on that one!!:congrat:

Insurance companies NEVER bankrupt or go out of business or disappear to foreign countries!!!


----------



## BillS

What they have in Canada is like the FDIC in America. If the whole system goes down it won't be able to do much.

Canada Deposit Insurance Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Magus

BillS said:


> I read about what's going on in Greece and I have to wonder how much exposure US banks have to European government debt. I don't keep any cash at home that I don't keep in my wallet but I find myself wondering if it would be a good idea to start doing that. If I do I certainly wouldn't tell anybody.


Any good BOB has a roll in the bottom.I keep 200$ in mine.


----------



## 1969cj-5

We keep cash, but if tshtf for real then consumables will be the new currency.


----------



## geoffreys7

I been keeping more extra cash than I used to but my wife and I keep finding "emergencies" to spend it on! :dunno:


----------



## surviveendofsociety

Unfortunately I can't trust banks anymore so all my money is scattered among the couple homes I own. I really wish there was a better way to do it but there really isn't.


----------



## BillS

I have a bunch of old records. If I was going to store money at home I'd put a $100 each in some of the record sleeves.


----------



## treehuggingwolf

*Theft versus bank failure*

At what point is it a greater risk that your home will be robbed and you'll lose all that money than the bank not being solvent. I definitely see the merit in keeping some cash available, but more than a couple hundred seems like an unreasonable risk. Do you really want to be out buying at the point when banks are collapsing and people are taking to the streets? If you have money saved for an economic disaster why not put it in supplies and just let the money in the bank go if it comes to that?


----------



## BillS

I could start keeping money in my home. Only my wife and I would have to know. I could keep gold or silver coins in my house too. Only my wife and I would know.

When banks are collapsing and nobody else has money I still plan on going grocery shopping. If it's cool enough out I plan on buying extra potatoes and keeping them in my basement.

I can't just buy extra supplies all the time. I have bills to pay. I could easily keep cash and buy money orders at the post office when I have bills to pay. When governments get into financial trouble they seize private bank accounts and pension funds. Eventually that will happen here. I don't think it'll be soon but it's something we need to watch out for.


----------



## kejmack

I always keep cash on hand. If there is a hurricane and all the stores are without power, some will still be open on a cash only basis.


----------



## KittyCat

1969cj-5 said:


> We keep cash, but if tshtf for real then consumables will be the new currency.


Life was filled with guns and war and every one got trampled on the floor. I wish we'd all been ready. Children died, the days grew cold, a piece of bread could buy a bag of gold. I wish we'd all been ready... Dale Anis, song writer.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

...............yep..............


----------



## lhalfcent

am i keeping more money at home because of the economic conditions???

well...if I tell ya I would have to kill you.....


----------



## BillS

lhalfcent said:


> am i keeping more money at home because of the economic conditions???
> 
> well...if I tell ya I would have to kill you.....


I figure I'm safe until you tell us your address and where you hide your money


----------



## JayJay

Most all prepper sites get around to this question---my puzzlement is why would anyone keep their money in a bank??
I have always kept money at home---I want my money when I want my money...those people going to the grocery paying a bill of $10/$20 with a check IRK me...go to the ATM if you're going shopping.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

I always have extra cash on hand. When something happens, one may have a few hours or days to sink it into more preps, and in the meantime, one can take advantage of a really good buy, like at a yard sale or the store. There are any number of reasons that banks may close, and make it impossible to access cash. They did it in Argentina, when the banks opened back up, they had re-valued their currency and your money was worth only what they said it was.

I agree with (I think it was Ponce) who said in one of these threads that coinage may continue worth something longer than paper dollars. 

PM will be worth something to someone, but like KittyCat said: Life was filled with guns and war and every one got trampled on the floor. I wish we'd all been ready. Children died, the days grew cold, a piece of bread could buy a bag of gold. I wish we'd all been ready... Dale Anis, song writer. (very cool lyrics, BTW!)

None of us will be READY, per se, but at least we will be better PREPARED!


----------



## BillS

Banks can close. The government could seize the contents of private safety deposit boxes too. It wouldn't be legal but governments usually break the law when they're on the verge of bankruptcy.


----------



## ImNotCrazyRU

My wife and I have been buying silver. It was $18 an ounce a year ago and now around $30. For the last year every time we get an extra hundred or two, we buy one ounce bars and pre 1964 quarters and dimes that are 90% silver. A mercury dime is worth about $3.50 right now. The smaller coins will be used for trade and barter if needed. 

The US dollar is currently worth 80% or less and the FED is ready for QU3 (more inflation). You are not seeing anything on the inflation because Social Security payments are linked with inflation and they don’t want to give the SS recipients their annual increase to offset inflation. I have read that if/when the US dollar crashes silver could be $1,000 an ounce, gold $5,000 an ounce. (Could be, no guarantee) I just know my silver will never be worth zero. We are also keeping some cash on hand should the banks close for any reason. I have read a month’s supply of cash would be ideal if you can do it.


----------



## oldvet

ImNotCrazyRU said:


> My wife and I have been buying silver. It was $18 an ounce a year ago and now around $30. For the last year every time we get an extra hundred or two, we buy one ounce bars and pre 1964 quarters and dimes that are 90% silver. A mercury dime is worth about $3.50 right now. The smaller coins will be used for trade and barter if needed.
> 
> The US dollar is currently worth 80% or less and the FED is ready for QU3 (more inflation). You are not seeing anything on the inflation because Social Security payments are linked with inflation and they don't want to give the SS recipients their annual increase to offset inflation. I have read that if/when the US dollar crashes silver could be $1,000 an ounce, gold $5,000 an ounce. (Could be, no guarantee) I just know my silver will never be worth zero. We are also keeping some cash on hand should the banks close for any reason. I have read a month's supply of cash would be ideal if you can do it.


Teetotally agree and I am doing the same thing, altho most of our extra funds each month is going toward our food, water and hygene preps.
I do have a stash of silver and "junk coins" and will be buying more as I can. I also agree that the junk coins will probably be an excellent source of barter.


----------

